# Ultimate Leanmaxxing Guide, From Skimmyfat To More Peeled Than An Onion



## Lev Peshkov (Jun 3, 2021)

Being lean is one of the staples of looksmaxxing. So it very important you do it. However many of you have not. Please lean max for your own looksmaxxing benefits. If you are above 10% bf, you are a volcel. In this guide I will show you how to get to 10% bf



Spoiler: Bf% Chart 














1lb fat = 3500 cals

RI for most is 2000 cals

On average active lifestyle (walking for 15/ 30 mins and some form of cardio in a day) the average male will burn about 2500

So in a day of fasting thus you would burn 2500 (check your own caloric profiles this is only a general guide)

Heres the math and science part to actually provide you with scientific backing for this otherwise deranged sounding proposition

Most of you are 20% bf or in that region leading to a skinny fat look. Bloated face ( no definition or make characteristics caps you at normie at the very maximum) and just a death tier body. How can you be looking good like that. That's impossible.

Average male weighs 155lbs (of course tailor this to you that math with stand)

31lbs of fat therefore (20% of 155)

Now to be in Chad levels of bf (10-12%) beneifts are, abs, defined muscles, aesthetic bidy, lean face, clearer bones, better jaw, more appeal

This to get to that level you must lose 15.5lbs of fat assuming you can maintain muscle (steroids or still going to the gym) but either way generally speaking it should cut you down to that Chad region of fat


That's 54,250 cals you need to burn

That's a 21 day fast (Connor Murphy also did a 40 day fast. Tho it was completely deranged of him to do so the Leanmaxxing benefits could be seen)



Spoiler: Connors Fast 








Now note you can only survive without food for 3 weeks so 21 days would be a little extreme

So you should cut for 2.5 weeks, maintain for a couple weeks maybe 2 and do another 2.5 week fast. That'd get you where you need to be. This is what would be a medicinally sound practise to burn fat or you could straight up go for the 21 days. Disclaimer I am not responsible for any health drawbacks from that one.



Spoiler: Fasting Results 




















So within the month you could be lean. What's your excuse?

It is literally the most easy looksmax as you have to do less than what you would usually shovelling food down your mouth!


----------



## farahanyzz (Jun 3, 2021)

have fun having skinnier arms then girls lol


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Jun 3, 2021)

farahanyzz said:


> have fun having skinnier arms then girls lol


----------



## Deleted member 12216 (Jun 3, 2021)

Being super lean= chiseled face but weak and frail looking body

Being moderate bf= strong healthy body but bloated face


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Jun 3, 2021)

Youthful said:


> Being super lean= chiseled face but weak and frail looking body
> 
> Being moderate bf= strong healthy body but bloated face


Or hop on roids like all looksmaxxer should've by now and be a sikkunt?


----------



## Deleted member 12216 (Jun 3, 2021)

Lev Peshkov said:


> Or hop on roids like all looksmaxxer should've by now and be a sikkunt?


What is a sikkunt? Also no need for roids, at least not for me


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Jun 3, 2021)

Youthful said:


> What is a sikkunt? Also no need for roids, at least not for me


Zyzz maxxed guy, rtt maxxed


----------



## Gargantuan (Jun 3, 2021)

12-15% bf is good enough, I think.


----------



## .👽. (Jun 3, 2021)

Gargantuan said:


> 12-15% bf is good enough, I think.


Without bones 12% or less will look bad.


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Jun 3, 2021)

Gargantuan said:


> 12-15% bf is good enough, I think.


Body wise 15 and 12 would look very similar, facially tho 15% would hardly have any similarity with 12% for bones 


But leaner the better in most cases. As long as you are healthy ngl


----------



## 6’1cel (Jun 3, 2021)

Lev Peshkov said:


> Being lean is one of the staples of looksmaxxing. So it very important you do it. However many of you have not. Please lean max for your own looksmaxxing benefits. If you are above 10% bf, you are a volcel. In this guide I will show you how to get to 10% bf
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Eezz (Jun 3, 2021)

What about muscle loss ?


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Jun 3, 2021)

Eezz said:


> What about muscle loss ?


In most cases for the average skinny fat user here they have no muscle in the first place. Better to be skinny than skinny fat.

I'd say ur next move after this would be to bulk up leanly ie eating maintence or 100 / 200 cals over. Progressive overload. And steroids / sarms (ofc optional but the first 2 aren't)

Should be able to make some nice lean gains


Also tan after that for the Rtt look = hella appeal


----------



## Benjibanks (Jun 8, 2021)

Lev Peshkov said:


> Being lean is one of the staples of looksmaxxing. So it very important you do it. However many of you have not. Please lean max for your own looksmaxxing benefits. If you are above 10% bf, you are a volcel. In this guide I will show you how to get to 10% bf
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I feel awful I’m 6.8% and my face still looks fat


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Jun 8, 2021)

ur 10000% not 6.8 id say thats only possible on roids


Benjibanks said:


> I feel awful I’m 6.8% and my face still looks fat


----------



## Benjibanks (Jun 8, 2021)

Lev Peshkov said:


> ur 10000% not 6.8 id say thats only possible on roids


I just got a test at my gym I've got a picture up of it on my recent post. Even if it's wrong by a few points I'd still be at or below 10% bf with a bad face


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Jun 8, 2021)

Benjibanks said:


> I just got a test at my gym I've got a picture up of it on my recent post. Even if it's wrong by a few points I'd still be at or below 10% bf with a bad face


link


----------



## oldcelloser (Jun 8, 2021)

Lev Peshkov said:


> View attachment 1163007


is this you JFL?


----------



## Deleted member 14138 (Jun 9, 2021)

Lev Peshkov said:


> Being lean is one of the staples of looksmaxxing. So it very important you do it. However many of you have not. Please lean max for your own looksmaxxing benefits. If you are above 10% bf, you are a volcel. In this guide I will show you how to get to 10% bf
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I've been trying to say this. There are so many damn people into weight lifting who are fat and say that it's gay and weak to lose weight. They are usually the super traditionalist, alt right low IQ guys. Who are fat red neck perma bulkers that power lift for "strength" and "manhood". I would say to them - if you think looking like a giant Rollie polly is attractive then you are officially retarded. And how much more American can you get? I don't think it goes beyond that. Americanism is ugly ism. Also I would edit just for people who have particularly bad genes - get down to between 5-10 percent body fat and martial arts max to re compensate for the loss of physical dominance. Good post. People need to hear this even if they don't want to. LOSE SOME DAMN WEIGHT PEOPLE!


----------



## oldcelloser (Jun 9, 2021)

runescapeaddict1996 said:


> Americanism is ugly ism


----------



## Deleted member 7076 (Jun 9, 2021)

Lev Peshkov said:


> Spoiler: Fasting Results


none of these guys got a defined face lmao

but yeah water leanmaxxing works.


----------



## Deleted member 14138 (Jun 9, 2021)

16tyo said:


> none of these guys got a defined face lmao
> 
> but yeah water leanmaxxing works.


Yeah but if you actually hard lean max, You can get a defined face; unless you are super subhuman skull genetics; if that's the case, then its been over since birth. But I am talking about the average guy or "average" guy. I am cutting, as of today, down to my weight in high school where I was before I hit puberty. And for the first time I can see the hollows of my cheeks. I didn't hit puberty till I was 16, im 24 now. So in high school I was in ubber alien skull mode till like 18; recessed jaw, no upper lip from recessed jaw, bad skin, etc etc. My senior year the of high school the only thing that was different is that I finally looked like I wasn't a baby. But I never have been able to see what my actual skull growth looks like. Because I've been around 10-12 percent body fat. I haven't gone below that ever in my fitness journey because I was brain washed by Richie Piano and fuckin fake natty butt fucks like Kinobody. I want to see where my genetics are now. No more bodybuilding. Bodybuilding is for Chads; we aren't Chad. People said I already look lean enough. I say no that's not good enough. If you want to get lean as a low tier guy -YOU NEED TO PRACTICALLY DIE - cutting your weight down. Don't actually die, but you need to lose at least probably 30-100 pounds. MINIMUM. DRINK FUCKIN 150 OUNCES OF WATER A DAY, 500 MG OF SODIUM A DAY, 1-2 HOURS CARDIO AND 1-2 HOURS WEIGHTS, MARTIAL ARTS MULTIPLE TIMES A WEEK, AND EVEN THEN YOURE STILL PROBABLY NOT GOIN HARD ENOUGH. THIS IS YOUR MISSION PEOPLE. DO OR DIE. LOOKSMAXING IS LIFE!


----------



## Deleted member 7076 (Jun 9, 2021)

runescapeaddict1996 said:


> Yeah but if you actually hard lean max, You can get a defined face; unless you are super subhuman skull genetics; if that's the case, then its been over since birth. But I am talking about the average guy or "average" guy. I am cutting, as of today, down to my weight in high school where I was before I hit puberty. And for the first time I can see the hollows of my cheeks. I didn't hit puberty till I was 16, im 24 now. So in high school I was in ubber alien skull mode till like 18; recessed jaw, no upper lip from recessed jaw, bad skin, etc etc. My senior year the of high school the only thing that was different is that I finally looked like I wasn't a baby. But I never have been able to see what my actual skull growth looks like. Because I've been around 10-12 percent body fat. I haven't gone below that ever in my fitness journey because I was brain washed by Richie Piano and fuckin fake natty butt fucks like Kinobody. I want to see where my genetics are now. No more bodybuilding. Bodybuilding is for Chads; we aren't Chad. People said I already look lean enough. I say no that's not good enough. If you want to get lean as a low tier guy -YOU NEED TO PRACTICALLY DIE - cutting your weight down. Don't actually die, but you need to lose at least probably 30-100 pounds. MINIMUM. DRINK FUCKIN 150 OUNCES OF WATER A DAY, 500 MG OF SODIUM A DAY, 1-2 HOURS CARDIO AND 1-2 HOURS WEIGHTS, MARTIAL ARTS MULTIPLE TIMES A WEEK, AND EVEN THEN YOURE STILL PROBABLY NOT GOIN HARD ENOUGH. THIS IS YOUR MISSION PEOPLE. DO OR DIE. LOOKSMAXING IS LIFE!


lmaoo 

u got some drive in you my friend, mirin


----------



## EggKing (Aug 28, 2022)

Lev Peshkov said:


> In most cases for the average skinny fat user here they have no muscle in the first place. Better to be skinny than skinny fat.
> 
> I'd say ur next move after this would be to bulk up leanly ie eating maintence or 100 / 200 cals over. Progressive overload. And steroids / sarms (ofc optional but the first 2 aren't)
> 
> ...


late reply but giga based, natty lifting is not for us subhumans. take the sarmspill / roidspill... i have muscle however my body fat is 20%, i´ll keep leanmaxxing hard until december/january and then run a mild ostarine cycle in order to get lean muscle


----------

